# Everquest 2 problems



## Jaradcel (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey everyone *waves* 

First time here, was directed here after all other options had failed.

I've been playing EQ2 since launch, and nothing's gone wrong with it so far. Late June though my graphics card failed on me, and I sent it in to the shop to repair. In the meanwhile, I got by with an extremely ancient radeon 32mb gfx card (which meant I couldn't play EQ2) 

When I had my gfx card returned last week (It's an ATI Radeon 9600 XT) and was quite happy to play again. Unfortunatlely, it crashed the minute I reached the "recieving zone information" screen within the game itself. 

I tried reinstalling my graphic drivers (The latest ATI catalyst drivers) and doing a ful system scan to see if ther were any corrupted files, neither gave up the ghost on anything.

I would prefer not to have to reinstall EQ2 since it takes FOREVER to update it (unlike WoW) and the error message I get when I crashed wasnt very helpful.

If you guys need any more information I'll gladly include it if I can.

Oh yes. I'm running on WinXP Professional, have the latest Zonealarm (non Pro, set to allow for full trustworthyness) Spybot and Norton Corporate running on my computer.

Help?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

"the shop".... ATI? Or a local shop?
Local shop could have missed something, or... dum, dum, duh.. messed something up.


----------



## Jaradcel (Aug 18, 2005)

Mine was an Elsa Falcox, so I sent it to the local distributor, who sent it off to Hong Kong (I live in Singapore) to get it fixed and returned here.

Could they have? I don't know actually. It was sent to Elsa to fix... 

If it's anything of note, when I re-installed my gfx card back into my machine, on the first day it was still giving me some problems (The thing had blown I suspect, it was giving me those fuzzy lines originally. When it was fixed, there were some fuzzy lines on the first day, but nothing now. Everything works now)


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Everyone makes mistakes... It's possible that what ever blew, took out something else, and they just didn't see it... It may work for their tests, but not under a large load..

I'm just guessing.. 

You could ask for another one.. 
just tell them it's still got problems, and you'd like a new one.. Just to be sure.

Write down the serial #'s so they don't try and give you the same one.. (You only do that is they say they need to send it off) If they hand you a new one, then sweet.


----------



## Jaradcel (Aug 18, 2005)

The store I handed it over to last time said their usual policy is to do a one to one exchange immediately (So I Woudn't have to wait and all) but because Elsa wasn't producing the 9600XT anymore, they didn't have any stock (Singapore's Sim Lim Square is notorious for moving stock as fast as it comes in... Its always the latest stuff there for pretty much rock bottom prices here) so they had to send it. I tried asking for a one to one upgrade but no dice.

I'm afraid to buy another one in case it ISN'T my gfx's card problem. I mean, it loads up to the character select screen just fine, but when it's recieving information from the server, it crashes.

Maybe Zonealarm? The latest zonealarm seems to be really scary. It's popping up a whole TON of those "high security threat" red alert type problems as compared to before.


----------



## abrown72 (Jun 17, 2005)

Myself I would grab a friends video card and drop it in to check and make sure it is the video card. Also have you attempted to run a video benchmark test to see what rating you get, or see if it crashes your pc. 

I am running the new version of Zone Alarm myself and also play EQ2 without problem. So unless you have changed some type of setting in ZA I doubt it is causing you the grief. 

The only thing I have experienced is that when playing EQ2 my video card needs to run at 100% perfect conditions. I put a 3rd cooling fan in my pc because if it over heated in the least EQ2 would start getting really bad display problems. It seem to kick the living crap out of video cards.

Another friend of mine was crashing in EQ2 after spending a fortune on a new PC with PCI Express video and it was a known issue with ATI PCIE cards and EQ2. He bought another video card at the time to fix the issue.


----------



## Jaradcel (Aug 18, 2005)

Wish I could, but S'poreans playing EQ2 are notoriously few and far between (as opposed to *sighs* WoW) and most of my friends stay quite a distance from me 

I tried disabling Zonealarm last night. It still crashed, so yeah, that rules out ZA I guess.

That 100% condition might be it. I decided to run Half Life 2 again last night and it was quite jerky for some reason (even after turning down awhole bunch of settings) 
What could I run to benchmark? 3DMark?

I've got 2 spare fans in my casing to take away heat, so I don't think that's the case...


----------



## Raider4evr (Dec 1, 1999)

Have you tried running EQ2SETTINGS.exe in the EQ2 directory? My PC was giving me some video problems and this allowed me t otweek the settings to ge things running smooth. Might not work, but just another option. It sounds like your video card is acting up though - especially since its messing up two games and not just the one.

Gluck!


----------



## Jaradcel (Aug 18, 2005)

The thing is, it DOES load up. If I choose to go to the character select screen first (Choosing "no character" then hitting Play) I actually DO go to the screen that lets me have a visual view of my characters.

It's only when I actually hit "enter world" that things go wonky. It loads me, attempts to make me enter, and goes so far as to "recieving zone information:" which implies that something is being stopped someplace or something is majorly wrong with my system.


----------



## abrown72 (Jun 17, 2005)

In the words of "The Joker" this town needs an enima...I think its time to uninstall and worse case time for a re-format. If your eager enough to play, a few hours of work at home will get you back up and running. I've had to do it twice now since starting EQ2, and not because of EQ2, but I feel ya about the updates taking for ever when you have to re-install it.

GL


----------



## Jaradcel (Aug 18, 2005)

Gah.... I suppose I'll have to huh. 

The worst bit? I finally finished updating EQ2 on my laptop (INSANE) and the flipping thing WORKS. It looks horrible, but it WORKS. 

I swear, I could throw a whole lot of things at my desktop right now.....

I'll try the uninstall


----------



## Jaradcel (Aug 18, 2005)

Update: Thank you all so much for your help! Successful uninstall. We've found the true root cause of the problem: One of my user interfaces wasn't updated to LU12 and was causing severe stability problems. 

I'll have to find someone to fix Jhaan's Avarad pack for me again.. *Sighs*

But in the meanwhile, EQ2 is working again.

MANY MANY THANKS TO ALL OF YOU!


----------



## abrown72 (Jun 17, 2005)

Good stuff..BTW what server are you on?


----------



## Jaradcel (Aug 18, 2005)

Antonio Bayle. Roleplay all the way for me. *Grins* I'm a Freeportian. Teir'dal Inquisitor. You?


----------



## abrown72 (Jun 17, 2005)

Nektulos, I found EQ2 a little difficult to RP in. Not really the tools for it Half Elf Assassin and tailor is my main, have a Barbarian Guardian as well.


----------



## Jaradcel (Aug 18, 2005)

It's not that bad really. AB has a pretty solid RP community on its Freeport side. They just had a masked ball last friday USA time for everyone to attend. Everyone was required to polymorph themselves and stick something in their Bio tabs.  Loved it.  

Wish I hit 50. I started from day one and I'm only 43 Inq/ 13 sage. lol!!!


----------

